# Gibt es ein Transportsystem für Java EE



## flashfactor (27. Sep 2007)

Hi,
gibt es ein Transportsystem wie im SAP-Umfeld auch für JAVA EE. Ich meine damit eine Transportschiene womit man Projekte vom Entwicklungsserver auf den Produktivserver transportieren kann.

Gruß


----------



## The_S (27. Sep 2007)

Ich kenn mich mit SAP zwar nicht aus, aber was verstehst du unter einem Entwicklungsserver? Ein Testserver der Lokal läuft? Oder ein Testserver, der - ähnliche wie die Produktivumgebung - auf einem extra Server läuft?

Und Transportschiene = automatisiertes publishen?


----------



## bronks (27. Sep 2007)

flashfactor hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... gibt es ein Transportsystem wie im SAP-Umfeld auch für JAVA EE. Ich meine damit eine Transportschiene womit man Projekte vom Entwicklungsserver auf den Produktivserver transportieren kann ...


Eingentlich nur über SVN in der Produktion compilieren und paketieren.


----------



## byte (27. Sep 2007)

In SAP R/3 Systemen hast Du für gewöhnlich ein T(est)- und ein P(roduktiv)system (manchmal auch noch ein Q-System). Normalerweise haben dann die Entwickler Schreibrechte fürs T-System und der Chef segnet dann Transaktionen ab, die produktiv gehen sollen. Die werden dann vom Test ins Produktivsystem deployed.

Da Java keine Standardsoftware ist, gibts dafür keinen standardisierten Fall. Das muss man sich im Projekt halt überlegen, wie man das Release-Management macht. Für gewöhnlich nutzt man ja CVS, SVN oder ähnliches. Man kann dann erstmal lokal testen, dann die Änderungen commiten. Dort evtl. auch nochmal testen und dann vom CVS/SVN-Server die fertige Version deployen.


----------



## kama (27. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

für solche fälle, sprich immer, hat man einen Build-Server der eine Contionous Integration durchführt und in bestimmten Abständen ein Release-Paket erzeugt und eventuell automatiert auf einen Test-Server deployed (per scp, ftp etc.). Das läßt sich z.B. per Ant ganz gut realisieren.

Deployment auf die Produktion würde ich nie automatisch machen (klar Script gestützt...).

Als Werkzeuge kommen hier in Frage: 
Build Server:
  Continuum, Luntbuild, CruiseControl etc.
Build Tools:
  Ant, Maven 2
Selbstverständlich eine Versionskontrolle (z.B. SVN).

Siehe auch:
http://www.skmwiki.de/index.php/ContinousIntegration
http://www.skmwiki.de/index.php/BuildManagement

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## flashfactor (27. Sep 2007)

Danke für eure Antworten aber ich meinte eine wirkliche SAP-Transportschiene.

Das heisst es gibt bei uns einen Test-Webserver und mehrere Produktiv-Werbserver. Und wie im SAP-Umfeld gibt es dann wenige Personen die Transportieren dürfen.

Aber wenn es so etwas nicht gibt, dann muß man sich eben so etwas bauen. Natürlich mit SVN. Aber auch da wird es keinen automatischen Build geben. sondern es wird manueller Aktivierung passieren.

Aber dazu muß man mal eine einheitliche Entwicklungsschiene aufbauen in der Firma. Aber das ist auch mein Ziel.

Gruß


----------

